# 721 Thunder Jet Rd.



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*My New T-Jet Repair Shop is open for business. 
{ 721 Thunder Jet Rd. Swartz Creek MI }
Your welcome to take a dip in the pond wile your waiting for your car. 
I put a lot of time into this diorama ~ Hope you like it. *


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Always glad to see new shops around the country open up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty cool.
good weathering work on the buildings


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, for liking my t-jet repair shop did you notice,
I took the idea for the rusty Camaro out front from Antique Archaeology ~ American Pickers. 
Adding some Greenlight 1:64 scale garage accessories soon.
My weathering on the buildings needs a little work, may tone it down a bit with a some sanding.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those greenlight accessories are 1/64 scale and may appear too big with HO scale buildings


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

The Greenlight 1:64 scale garage accessories, The floor jack definitely looks out of scale.
I think the tool box should be ok, The engine puller I can distress it with a little rust paint to appear a little smaller. The light stand should be ok, The gas pump probably will not use.
Putting the tool box in the barn with my homemade tool bench.
Glad I was thinking when I built the barn with a removable roof.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*New Shop Pics
67' Corvette loaded up on my car trailer ready to be delivered to a customer.
My 57' Chevy Rat Rod / Tow Vehicle, Mounted on a One ton dually truck chassis.
Some inside details of the barn. ~ Just installed an Auto Lift inside the garage.
*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all the little touchs add up to a very nice, well thought out diorama.
nice shop property.
Like the doghouse and the "sofa" on the porch!
LOL


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Always glad to see another shop open & GREAT diorama!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good stuff here, like that lift... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone for liking my shop.
Here is one more pic of the inside of the barn & planing on adding some more GreenLight accessories, When thay don't look right to scale with the t-jets I trim them down a bit.
Like the Drill press looks to be to high for an 1:82 / 1:72 scale figure.

I know this whole scale thing can drive you crazy. I mix & match 1:87 / 1:72 & 1:64 scales.
If it looks close to scale for the diorama your building then that's good enough I say. 
The GreenLight 1:64 car trailer, I took 1/4" out of the middle and took 3/8" off the front & put different wheels & tires on it. ~ The floor jack I trimed down but it sill look's to big. 
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Nice Shop and Diorama, I'm glad to see others modeling scenes like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sidecar53 said:


> Nice!!


Wish I had it In a 1:1 scale Here!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great job, very nice!!!!


----------

